# esting palladium



## chasm1933 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all, Can anyone tell me how to test for palladium? Is their any test simular to the acid test for gold and platinum? thanks, Chas.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

You can test for Palladium using DMG. I have video footage of the test process on my website at http://www.goldrecovery.us .

If you wish to buy some DMG test solution send me a PM or email and I see that you get some.

Here's a good starting point if you are new to the forum:

Guided Tour

Steve


----------



## chasm1933 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Steve, That answers part of my question but I didn't ask it very clearly. Can one test a piece of metal to determine if it's palladium or not? Also I will need some dmg. Where and how can I buy some from you? Chas.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 25, 2007)

Chas,

Email me from my website about the DMG.

You will need to dissolve the Palladium metal into solution for the test to work.

Steve


----------



## chasm1933 (Aug 25, 2007)

Again, I thank you. Chas.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 25, 2007)

chasm1933 said:


> Thanks Steve, That answers part of my question but I didn't ask it very clearly. Can one test a piece of metal to determine if it's palladium or not? Also I will need some dmg. Where and how can I buy some from you? Chas.



Palladium, unlike platinum, oxidizes. If you can heat the metal in question to redness, when it cools it should display pink, blue and green highlights. Platinum remains bright and shiny. I don't know how the other pt. metals behave.

Harold


----------



## chasm1933 (Aug 25, 2007)

That's really great. Thank you so much. Chas.


----------

